# How cool is this: Seleccion Robustos



## Mr. Doug (Apr 22, 2007)

Thought you all might enjoy seeing this.


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

mmmmm....:dr:dr:dr


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Good pick up.

You may want to store them out of that box. Rumors and experience tells me the box leaks off some cedar flavors that will effect the taste of those cigars.


----------



## Mr. Doug (Apr 22, 2007)

It's pretty funny, that black bar at the top of the box has, what looks to be, carpet padding in it.

Good advise on the paper box. I think they should be taken out of the wooden box too.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Those look like some great sticks!


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Pictures like this make me smile.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I had this exact same sampler last year, and I did not notice the cedar leakage issue. I stored them in the wooden box and discarded the paper one.


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

RPB67 said:


> Good pick up.
> 
> You may want to store them out of that box. Rumors and experience tells me the box leaks off some cedar flavors that will effect the taste of those cigars.


Do you mean the wooden box or the carboard box the wooden box is in. I'd think storing them in the cedar box would be no different than storing any cigar in their box.....just curious. Thanks.


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

Costa said:


> Do you mean the wooden box or the carboard box the wooden box is in. I'd think storing them in the cedar box would be no different than storing any cigar in their box.....just curious. Thanks.


Normally there wouldn't be a problem, but what he's referring to is that many people have reported excessive cedar flavours in the cigars that have seeped in from the wooden box. Not sure why that is, but most people would recommend taking them out of the box.


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

i too, have read that about the box on many occasions.
nice score.
:tu


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## parshooter (Dec 22, 2007)

Just smoke 'em. You won't have to worry about the box :ss


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I would keep them just for show. They'll be worth something a long time from now. The premium is for the presentation. They make awesome gifts too.

*Which Monte is included?*


----------



## viesturs (Jun 22, 2003)

Those look great.


----------



## zamco17 (Mar 24, 2006)

I have always wanted to see that package in a real photo. Thanks for the peek, looks great.


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

I thought the point of selling cigars in cedar was that it imparts no flavor. I guess this box does? Nice pickup...I've thought about getting that sampler and I just might now.


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

krisko said:


> I thought the point of selling cigars in cedar was that it imparts no flavor. I guess this box does? Nice pickup...I've thought about getting that sampler and I just might now.


I am confused as well, what makes these boxes impart "too much" cedar? The reason I am asking is that may be part of my next purchase. Thanks for the education.


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

Don't know what the reason why these boxes impart so much of the cedar flavour, but I've heard that they do for both seleccion samplers. I also heard that that's part of the reason why there are so many still sitting on shelves.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

It's interesting and makes a nice gift; but to be honest, I've never understood the point of these selección boxes aside from gifting and collecting. If you want to sample the singles, there are better (and cheaper) ways to go about doing that, IMHO. :2

(Yes ... I'm the d!ck who just rained on the parade.)


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

ok I am going to admit it I am jealous two of my favorite things robustos and cubans almighty fine pick up there:ss


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

krisko said:


> I thought the point of selling cigars in cedar was that it imparts no flavor. I guess this box does? Nice pickup...I've thought about getting that sampler and I just might now.


to my understanding these boxes are actually Cedar as opposed to Spanish Cedar which is not a cedar at all but actually a mahogony. Spanish Cedar is chosen for its ability to maintain humidity but to be flavor neutral where as cedar is known for imparting that cedar smell/flavor to things. Cedar plank salmon. Cedar hope chests. Saunas


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

The Professor said:


> (Yes ... I'm the d!ck who just rained on the parade.)


Your cloud just got there before mine. :r


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

Congrats from one "Canadian"  citizen to another. :ss


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

How Cool? I'll tell you in a week. LOL!


----------



## Mr. Doug (Apr 22, 2007)

Not something I'd have bought...but it was a nice gift.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Mr. Doug said:


> Not something I'd have bought...but it was a nice gift.


There you go! :tu


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Mr. Doug said:


> Not something I'd have bought...but it was a nice gift.


A very nice gift indeed! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cubatobaco (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice snag! If you are going to age them, do so out of the box as mentioned. But, you might as well smoke them...they'll be around for a while.


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Mr. Doug said:


> It's pretty funny, that black bar at the top of the box has, what looks to be, carpet padding in it.


That's for humidification. You can use the box as a traveldor if you want.


----------



## Mr. Doug (Apr 22, 2007)

hotreds said:


> That's for humidification.


Yeah, I know...I just thought it was funny to see carpet padding in there.

We're all so cautious about aging them correctly, and using the right materials....while they are shoving carpet padding in there!


----------



## JGIORD (Jan 1, 2000)

What! No BRC! Sacrilege! :mn


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

:chk That is a beautiful thing! :chk


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Mr. Doug said:


> Yeah, I know...I just thought it was funny to see carpet padding in there.
> 
> We're all so cautious about aging them correctly, and using the right materials....while they are shoving carpet padding in there!


As long as it wasn't pulled up from some demolished house!


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

I saw that and was thinking about buying it. seem to keep buying other stuff


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

It is pretty amazing that these cigars have not gained any popularity. Of course it is more of a marketing ploy by Habanos to try to sell 5 robustos that generally cost less than $50.00, put in a nice box, and sell it for at least twice that.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

A friend of mine has a few of these...just "a few".


----------



## Mr. Doug (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm pulling these out of the cedar sooner rather than later...

The HDM wrapper tasted like cedar. What a shame...


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> *Which Monte is included?*


Anyone?


----------



## parshooter (Dec 22, 2007)

Robusto:ss


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

It's just their way of offering a sampler of sorts in case some of us can't commit to a whole box.

With regard to the cedar, it really depends on your taste. Imo there are certain marcas that benefit from it, while others don't. From the '03 box I tried recently, the Monte I think has benefited the most, while the Cohiba is my least fav. in the package. Then again, perhaps further ageing is necessary.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:dr:dr:tu:tu


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Looks nice. Much to nice to smoke :tu


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

The Professor said:


> It's interesting and makes a nice gift; but to be honest, I've never understood the point of these selección boxes aside from gifting and collecting. If you want to sample the singles, there are better (and cheaper) ways to go about doing that, IMHO. :2
> 
> (Yes ... I'm the d!ck who just rained on the parade.)


they are way better than the regular production..:dr


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

These are probably meant for the "Tourist" market. If you see these in a Habanos store, rather then picking through the singles or committing to a whole box you can grab it and go.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

The Professor said:


> It's interesting and makes a nice gift; but to be honest, I've never understood the point of these selección boxes aside from gifting and collecting. If you want to sample the singles, there are better (and cheaper) ways to go about doing that, IMHO. :2
> 
> (Yes ... I'm the d!ck who just rained on the parade.)


Oh man, I need to take my Piramides out of that box. This thing, along with it's cousin, was a toe in the water from Habanos, on the cusp of it's regionals and later EL's, to see how much fancy crap people would buy for the uniqueness of a few vitolas _never before available_. Way over-priced, just a scam from the word go. I bought one and traded for two more, all Piramides, and took the Cohibas out right away and segregated them, along with an exquisite-looking Partagas with the densest, toothiest, dark wrapper I had ever seen on a havana. The rest I smoked mostly, but kept one fully intact, that now, I guess, is getting separated out. Don't buy them, they suck, and I mean that in the least protectionist way possible.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

OH...and never EVER, charge up the carpet padding. That's all it is, and it will ruin your cigars. Not that I ever DID that, just that I was curious, and one thing led to another... for this idiot _I know_, anyway. Didn't ruin my cigars, I checked on them frequently after putting water in it. Box began to grow wicked mold, and before it managed to jum to lightspeed onto my cigars, well, this guy I heard about, he got them out of that box.


----------



## Mr. Doug (Apr 22, 2007)

I took them out of the box, and into the humidor. The box is a cool 'keepsake' but nothing more.


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

Hey Mr. Doug... Had you smoked any of these? I got the same sampler and have to say that he two I've smoked (HDM & Partagas) had a very odd flavor. I'm wondering whether it was the cedar. Mine were packaged in Sept 2003, so it's possible that is part of the problem. The flavor was a kind of minty toothpaste flavor. Yeah odd. As well, the draw was very tough on both. Worse on the HDM. I'm going to try the others over the next few days, but am disappointed with them so far. 
One other thing I noticed was that the flavor profile of the HDM was very similar to the Partagas. Almost like it was the exact the same blend, except for a big difference in the look of the wrapper's. 
So has anyone else tried this seleccion?


----------



## Tour De Cigar (Feb 26, 2007)

nice lookn Robus... thx for sharing tu:


----------



## Dr. Evil (Oct 31, 2003)

Ok, lots of info here and lots of it is wrong.

First, these are absolutely not regular production. After all, there is no regular production Monte robusto. That's your first clue. Second clue is to light up the Cohiba. Not at all a regular production CoRo. Not by any stretch of the imagination.

Were these created for the "luxury market" (read: USA)? Absolutely. But they are very very good cigars and I would not discourage anyone who can afford them from trying them. They really are a lot better than their regular production counterparts.

I hope that didn't come off too preachy and stuff...


----------



## JGIORD (Jan 1, 2000)

Dr. Evil said:


> Ok, lots of info here and lots of it is wrong.
> 
> First, these are absolutely not regular production. After all, there is no regular production Monte robusto. That's your first clue. Second clue is to light up the Cohiba. Not at all a regular production CoRo. Not by any stretch of the imagination.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't the Montecristo Edmundo qualify as a regular production robusto, or is it still considered a limited edicion?:



> Montecristo Edmundo
> Emballage : Boîte Nature
> 
> Dimensions : L 135 * D 20,63
> ...


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

JGIORD said:


> Wouldn't the Montecristo Edmundo qualify as a regular production robusto, or is it still considered a limited edicion?:


The Edmundo is in fact a regular production cigar as is the Petit Edmundo.
However, they are not your traditional Robustos. They have a larger ring gauge.


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

Footbag said:


> Hey Mr. Doug... Had you smoked any of these? I got the same sampler and have to say that he two I've smoked (HDM & Partagas) had a very odd flavor. I'm wondering whether it was the cedar. Mine were packaged in Sept 2003, so it's possible that is part of the problem. The flavor was a kind of minty toothpaste flavor. Yeah odd. As well, the draw was very tough on both. Worse on the HDM. I'm going to try the others over the next few days, but am disappointed with them so far.
> One other thing I noticed was that the flavor profile of the HDM was very similar to the Partagas. Almost like it was the exact the same blend, except for a big difference in the look of the wrapper's.
> So has anyone else tried this seleccion?


I'm smoking the Monte now, and it does have a significantly different and much better flavor profile.


----------

